# Yellow Rope Royal Gorge



## Tkoch (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry it is on left side below sunshine not right


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## buckmanriver (Apr 2, 2008)

If your going to lose a rope it is 99% better when it is packed in a bag. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

15 feet *above* the river? Stuck in a tree or something?


----------



## Tkoch (Jun 10, 2009)

In boulders , halfway up to railroad tracks , yes completely boneheaded and irresponsible , I will make sure that it is out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

